# Betta Drawings and Art



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I've come back after a long time of working on homework and playing games. I've looked at all the artwork done recently and felt like drawing another betta for ol' time's sake.










I haven't drawn anything in a long time so feel free to request some artwork.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

your a really good artist i saw the guinea pig drawing in your art album

i would love it if you could draw my guinea pigs any time you want Finless Pets


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

you can draw either of my bettas if you want here is a link to some pics... I really love your art it's amazing!!!!!

this is Mardi http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130305_122559_zps0036863a.jpg.html?o=3&newest=1

and this is mason
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130301_130752_zpsdc067e81.jpg.html?o=2&newest=1


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here you go, got to love having free time at work.









I'll scan these at home so that you can have a better quality picture.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

awwwww it is so cute!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> Here you go, got to love having free time at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww thank you its peppa:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you're very talented!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow!! Great work!!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome drawings!!!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Since I didn't want to leave it as a sticky note. I did some coloring as well after I got it scanned in on my computer.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh wow! That is too cute!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> Since I didn't want to leave it as a sticky note. I did some coloring as well after I got it scanned in on my computer.



i love it thank you so much you did her color so well, i like the pose shes in too its what it looks like for indigo when shes got her paws on the glass of his tank and shes looking in at him she does that a lot they stare at each other:lol: so cute THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

aaaawwwww it is so cute!!!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow love your drawings your so talented !!!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I was trying to entertain my boss' son so he can stay busy while my boss did his work out. All these were done in about 5-10 minutes.

























And here are his


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow that is awesome! Are you doing commissions?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I can draw anything. Depending on size, and amount of detail my prices will range from $5-$10. Most drawings take me 1-4 hours. If it is something simple like the colored genie pig I can do it for free.

If you would like something done. Post what you would like and I'll give you an estimate.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its so beautiful. you have talent my friend.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

those are amazing!!!!!!! they look professionally done


----------

